# No social stimulation



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

I live off campus. I go to classes, I come back home. I don't socialize at all. the thing is though, it's perfectly normal not to socialize in classes. most people do it through dorms, I think. it's worse than a job, because with that you at least make acquaintances and are around people who know your name. I don't care about making _friends_ necessarily, but I would like some acquaintances. 
Anyway, my lease expires in June and I'm probably going to move on campus to cut down on costs a little bit and to be closer to my classes. There are on-campus apartments and there are dorms. I don't know. The lonely/socially-underwhelmed part of me's thinking that living in a dorm and having a roommate might be the best idea. But the anxious/socially-inept part of me is thinking that would be a bad idea. Not to mention I like to cook my own food and that would kind of take that away. I don't know. 
I'm also hoping to start trying some volunteering soon (public radio, public library, recycling center... not sure what I'll go with).

Anyone have thoughts on dorms or volunteering or getting to know people in general?


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, have you lived in the dorms before? Dorm people are the most vile, spiteful, backstabbing people there are. And they talk, yep-- you would not believe how fast a piece of "news" gets around in these 8 floors I have to call home.

I would go with the apartments if you can. :stu Personally, I'm getting an off-campus apartment with a friend ASAP. Dorm people in general (with a few exceptions) aren't the type you even want as acquaintances. Apartment people tend to be a little more independent and mature and not so gossipy.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

bellicose said:


> Well, have you lived in the dorms before? Dorm people are the most vile, spiteful, backstabbing people there are. And they talk, yep-- you would not believe how fast a piece of "news" gets around in these 8 floors I have to call home.
> 
> I would go with the apartments if you can. :stu Personally, I'm getting an off-campus apartment with a friend ASAP. Dorm people in general (with a few exceptions) aren't the type you even want as acquaintances. Apartment people tend to be a little more independent and mature and not so gossipy.


I totally agree with this. True, dorm life does provide social interaction, but so does prison. :lol

The type of interaction you get is important too.


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

I think you should go for dorm living. The only way to beat social anxiety is to confront it. Freshman year, i did not have a problem with social anxiety, but my roomate had some social problems. He found a lot of friends on the hall, and i feel like there are a lot of really nice people out there who you could try to meet. If i was in your situation, i would go the dorm way. Try to challenge yourself.


----------

